# Question about Patternmaster Choketubes



## trentmx_05 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone could help me out on the differences between the "Long Range" and "Extended Range" Patternmaster choke tubes....I shoot a 3 1/2" chamber winchester sx3 for waterfowl and upland...I only shoot 3 1/2" on certain occasions, so not all that frequently, but it does happen....Mostly thinking about reaching out on ducks, geese, and crane in field type or pass shooting situations...

Is there a big difference?...or will they both make hamburger of birds under 20 yards???

thanks in advance.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Dont get a patternmaster if your shooting 3 1/2 inch loads. I am sending mine back do to choke expansion.

The extended patternmaster is made to use 3 1/2 shells, but you can also use 3 inch and 2 3/4.

The long range is made for 3 inch and 2 3/4, but can be used for 3 1/2 but you will not get as nice of a patter.

But if i was you just go with a drake killer. Iam sending my patternmaster back for a refund because it expanded and i almost couldnt get it out of my barrel. So ill use the money to send to kevin for the drake killer once i find a darn gunshop that has a bore mic.

lax


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

Seems very strange, I have been shooting all lengths of shells through my Browning Gold with the regular PM with no problems wha so ever.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Well according to many people this has been happening pretty often with the pattern master with certain shells such as the kent.

But hey they are giving me my money back so i am happy. Going to get a drake killer.

lax


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I also love the Patternmaster. I have 4... thats right 4. (4 diff guns). Never have I had one iota of a problem. I shoot nothing but Kent loads. Also, as someone who has sold many... very many Patternmasters I have never heard of an expansion problem, nor have I seen one come back do to failure. Remember you are talking about one of the premier choke tube manufacturers on the market. They have been around since 1993 and have set the trend in wad stripping chokes. They take pride in selling one of the better tubes on the market. The Drake Killers are also a great tube. I do not use one, but I have 2 friends that love them. Maby some day I will get one. I'm thinking of picking up a used SX2 for a great price. :beer:

Good luck in your search.

Gunny


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

I never said they were bad, I am sure some people have good use with them, but my experience with mine was not a good one. Maybe you have not seen then expand in diameter, but i have. When you can almost not get it in and out of the shotgun because it is to tight then you tend to not want to take the chance of using it again.

But good luck in which ever route you go.

lax


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the reason why I went with the Drake killer over the PM......the drake killer is made for my gun. That is right it is custom made for my gun. The size is for my gun.

Now with PM they are mass produced and you pick one up in the store and it could be off .001 in diameter. That is not much but it is off. Now if it is too tight you could have problems.....compressing the choke and making the pattern off.

Again not down grading the PM at all. Two of my friends have them and adore them. But for me i went the custom route. Just personal preference.

I also had a hard time finding a choke for my extema 2. but now they are everywhere. So to each there own.


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

The patternmaster does not constrict the shot at all. Its strips the wad.

I vote for the PM over the drakekiller because I can shoot 3.5 buckshot or 2 3/4 8 shot through it without changing chokes. I believe with the drakekiller you can only shoot up to BB through it.

On the closer birds you wont blow them up if you shoot them in the head


----------

